
Atom 1.2 - rayshan
http://blog.atom.io/2015/11/12/atom-1-2.html
======
truncate
I'm pretty impressed how fast Atom has evolved in every way, be it performance
or plugin system (I was skeptical last year). Its pretty powerful no doubt,
but what's really cool about Atom is how quickly you can get started with it.
I recently started learning Haskell. Typically I live in Vim, but I was
feeling lazy to set up all goodness, so I just randomly started Atom and
installed Haskell plugin. And it was so quick and so nice! Auto-completion,
linter, type hints all working out of the box. And if you don't like
something, like in my case start auto-complete as soon as I type, you could
simply disable it from settings.

I don't know if I will leave Vim for Atom, but its certainly a great tool. If
some newbie asks my opinion on what editor/ide to use, I will be inclined to
say Atom as its so easy to get started with.

PS> And seems like they finally fixed the hidpi issues with this release!

~~~
farresito
You could probably use vim inside atom through neovim and this project:
[https://github.com/carlosdcastillo/vim-
mode](https://github.com/carlosdcastillo/vim-mode)

I haven't personally tried it yet, but something like this will certainly be a
good option in the future.

~~~
shriek
Doesn't give you the whole suite of vim keys but for average vim users this
should be okay. Saying this from experience.

~~~
farresito
It does give you all the suite of vim keys (or it should). It uses neovim's
API to connect to neovim. You can even use (neo)vim's plugins because the
commands are processed by neovim, not by Atom. In other words, the plugin acts
as an interface between neovim and Atom; thus, everything you have in neovim
you have it in Atom.

------
rhgraysonii
I dream of the day someone shows me a text editor I can be more efficient in
than Vim. With a ~30 line .vimrc I can work on the vast majority of the
machines on this planet without any trouble; the appeal of editors like
Sublime and Atom simply baffle me.

For context, I was a sublime user until about 2 years ago, and prior to that I
worked in Notepad++.

However, I rarely work outside of a terminal. So this definitely guarantees a
clear bias.

~~~
askafriend
Have you tried doing iOS development? That would suck without XCode (even
though XCode itself sucks)

~~~
sfredd
Why doesn't anyone create a viable, open source XCode alternative? Are all the
libraries proprietary?

~~~
netheril96
JetBrains has an IDE called AppCode, an alternative to Xcode (not open
source). But it still relies on Xcode for distribution and the UI designer,
and it lags far behind the update cycle of Xcode. And that is a commercial
company with steady revenue dedicated to making IDE. Imagine the difficulty of
an open source alternative.

~~~
Alphasite_
Honestly, if you were willing to rely on the undocumented SourceKit API then
you wouldn't have nearly this many problems.

------
Hominem
Another POV here, I moved from Visual Studio after using it for over 15 years.
For me, Atom is fucking fast. Lack of UML diagramming, database designer and
TFS integration is a blessing in disguise.

~~~
freshyill
I love Atom. I've been using it since the day it was announced. But I don't
use it for the speed. It still chokes on huge files. When I need to open
something big, I reach for Sublime, and it handles it with ease.

~~~
ngrilly
Why do you prefer Atom over Sublime Text (except when you need to open a big
file)?

------
jonwot
I've been meaning to give atom a months worth of working with but am not sure
if it's worth moving over to from emacs. I do like how simple its packaging
system is. Any major complaints from users?

~~~
jolux
It's still unbelievably slow. That's why I still use Emacs and occasionally
Sublime Text for things like HTML.

~~~
pfooti
That's odd. I am replying here, although there are a number of atom-is-slow
comments throughout the thread. I don't find it to be slow with normal-sized
sourcefiles. By "normal", I mean less than, say 5kb of text per file. Big
files I do avoid in atom, but they tend to be rare in my codebases.

I don't use a ton of plugins, just tag matchers, minimal, and linters. I do
all my build tooling (gulp for js/web dev, mavensmate for salesforce, etc)
outside of atom, so maybe that helps.

Of course, the only real benefit I feel over sublimetext is in plugins. Linter
support in atom is (IMO) better than ST. For actual code editing, they're all
similar enough once you learn key bindings and whatnot.

I will say: being proficient in vi means I can work on ARM devices
(Chromebooks with crouton), because neither ST nor atom work on arm. Yet, from
the atom perspective, or ever from the ST one, which is the other reason I
like the atom project. Loftier, FOSS goals.

~~~
hollerith
>I don't find it to be slow with normal-sized sourcefiles. By "normal", I mean
less than, say 5kb of text per file.

5 thousand bytes is pretty small. It is 122 _lines_ of text if we use the
average bytes per line of some code I have lying around (Emacs Lisp, exactly
one byte per character, lines limited to 80 characters). For comparison, the
average lines per file in the code I have lying around is 233.

------
kenrick95
Atom 1.2 is just two weeks from 1.1 (released on October 29). That was fast :)

------
gct
Hold on, let me just update my GPU driver so I can run my text editor

